# Thank You DC



## CatPat (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the superb support of me to become an American. Aunty Stela and I do very much like the recipes here and the people are all very nice and polite. 
And special thank you to my Aunty Stela (I do name her Aunty) for supporting me and loving me. I love you, Aunty Stela. This is only a beginning. I promise to make proud Aunty and all here.
Thank you.
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 25, 2013)

That's so nice of you, Cat!  We are thrilled to have you and your DA (Dear Aunt) as members of DC!


----------



## CatPat (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you! You have been especially kind to me, Dawgluver. And everyone here too always. I never see any bad words or negative intent here. And not one had said anything about the obvious non-use of the grammar checker or spell checker. I am trying to learn English on my own through the education and with the speaking to friends and in here.
If I am not clear or if I confuse, please let me know. I have not spoken English all my life, only but the last three years.
DA's English is perfect as she was teacher. Maybe get her to write my posts! She looks over my shoulder now and swatted me on my head when I typed that. We have so very much fun!
I do not swat back. I know the better!
Thank you all again. It is very odd that when I am in here and because the supervisors gave me membership I feel very humbled and grateful.
I love this country and DC!
Thank you.
~Cat


----------

